

300,000 Kindle 2s Sold To Date - coglethorpe
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/16/300000-kindle-2s-sold-to-date/

======
dschobel
Why is this selling so much better than the first gen product?

There wasn't any killer feature added, just refinements of existing features
(I'm not bothering to upgrade my 1st gen kindle), nothing which would compel
an audience beyond the gadget fiends.

Don't tell me e-readers have started reaching a mainstream audience...

~~~
icey
I think the fact that Amazon released a second version let fence-sitters know
that they were serious about the Kindle as a product. Having the feeling that
a product might not be around in 2 or 3 years time causes people a lot of
pause.

